# paleo dining



## swarfrat (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 30, 2016)

Those Paleo eaters should run down their prey until animal that has to pant dies of heat stroke. So start running marathons & sharpen up those flint spear points.


----------



## daveb (Jul 30, 2016)

If they were running marathons they wouldn't need the no carb diet. Pass the donuts pls.


----------



## Castalia (Jul 30, 2016)

If youre really going to follow a paleo diet, you ought to be eating bugs, lots and lots of bugs, Daniella Martin argues in Edible.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 30, 2016)

daveb said:


> If they were running marathons they wouldn't need the no carb diet. Pass the donuts pls.



There's actually a lot of evidence to the contrary. Google ketosis. Basically, the human metabolism is more efficient at breaking down fats for sustained energy and cellular activity, but we've kinda flummoxed our systems by introducing simple carbs into our diet over the last however many centuries. I'm doing this research a disservice, so please do your own. The takeaway I've heard is going on a high protein, high fat diet equals less crashes through the day, better mental clarity, and a consistent metabolism.

I'm not pushing the paleo diet BTW. A lot of this research is stemming from a variety of fields. Not just the fields that are trying to sell you the thing that magically makes the thing happen.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 31, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> There's actually a lot of evidence to the contrary. Google ketosis. Basically, the human metabolism is more efficient at breaking down fats for sustained energy and cellular activity, but we've kinda flummoxed our systems by introducing simple carbs into our diet over the last however many centuries. I'm doing this research a disservice, so please do your own. The takeaway I've heard is going on a high protein, high fat diet equals less crashes through the day, better mental clarity, and a consistent metabolism.
> 
> I'm not pushing the paleo diet BTW. A lot of this research is stemming from a variety of fields. Not just the fields that are trying to sell you the thing that magically makes the thing happen.



Well put. I'm no expert either but I eat a high fat, low (net) carb and moderate protein diet; works well for me, and jibes with a lot of the research I've read.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 1, 2016)

This could go on forever. Depends on which research you read. Agree it is simple refined carbs that put on the pounds. Complex carbs fuel the muscles. Problem is highly processed foods. Fresh fruit is a lot different than eating donuts. Before hunting down game we were in the trees eating fruit. The high protein from meat did fuel energy for a larger brain. 

The longest living Americans as a group are Seventh day Adventist women. They eat lots of fresh fruit & vegetables & meat substitutes like soy burgers. Bunch of gals over 100 years old.

Lots of Fish, fresh fruits & vegetables, complex carbs like brown rice & baked potato's work for me. Plus sun tea(green) drink at least quart of ice tea a day. Then there is mans great invention mixing barley:beer: & hops.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 1, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> This could go on forever. Depends on which research you read. Agree it is simple refined carbs that put on the pounds. Complex carbs fuel the muscles. Problem is highly processed foods. Fresh fruit is a lot different than eating donuts. Before hunting down game we were in the trees eating fruit. The high protein from meat did fuel energy for a larger brain.
> 
> The longest living Americans as a group are Seventh day Adventist women. They eat lots of fresh fruit & vegetables & meat substitutes like soy burgers. Bunch of gals over 100 years old.
> 
> Lots of Fish, fresh fruits & vegetables, complex carbs like brown rice & baked potato's work for me. Plus sun tea(green) drink at least quart of ice tea a day. Then there is mans great invention mixing barley:beer: & hops.



Yep! Especially the whole fresh fruit concept. Juicing fruit removes a lot of the fiber which helps slow down the absorption of the simple carbs in the juice itself. Which is why I personally think it's healthier to purée rather than 'juice'. Another reason that a lot of america's metabolism and weight is so out of whack...


----------



## labor of love (Aug 1, 2016)

Paleo isn't really practical for me. But I've lost a significant amount of weight over the past year and a half by simply increasing my protein, veggie, low glycemic fruit intake and reducing most other carbs, or simply replacing much of the bread, pasta and potatoes in my diet with sweet potatoes, fruit and beans which if nothing else seem to been more nutriently dense carb sources. Still drink like a fish though!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 1, 2016)

I got into peeling oranges & eating apples from my better half. Also like to eat local sweet cantaloupe & mango's. Berries on my cereal in the morning. Like Papaya's & fresh pineapple too. Nothing like a tree ripe peach hard to find in Hi. love fresh fruit I am a good monkey.

A friend of ours who is from Hokkaido has been eating raw fruit & veg. No bread small amounts of complex carbs. I was surprised when we had her over for dinner. She had no body fat looked like a tour bicycle racer. I just saw her after she returned from Hokkaido last week. Told her I bet her family thought she was too skinny & wanted to feed her. She said how did I know, that's what happened.


----------



## Cashn (Aug 1, 2016)

Paleo isn't too bad compared to some fad diets. Basically Atkins with carbs that monkeys would eat thrown in. I try and stick to high protein but balance the carbs/fat out as I've found I don't function the best with out carbs. Never gone full on ketosis and I know you have to condition your body to it a bit but I rather just enjoy some bread in the am and cut back later in the day. It's all about eating your carbs when you are going to use them I think.


----------



## alterwisser (Aug 1, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> . Then there is mans great invention mixing barley:beer: & hops.



Oh yeah! The monks knew what they were doing after all when they brewed those strong beers during lent. Got all the nutrients you need...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Aug 2, 2016)

The "don't put anything in your shopping cart that cannot be called an ingredient with a straight face" method works for me


----------

